# Need help distinguishing bread mold from flour stains



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

I always check my bread for mold so if it's going moldy its just a white stain which could very well be a flour stain. I hate wasting food so I'd rather not throw out an entire loaf of bread when it's still edible.

help me


----------



## Denver Wallace (Feb 28, 2017)

I usually throw it away when I see green spots on it.. is that helpful at all? lol


----------



## moo (Dec 11, 2016)

If you're buying bread for yourself only, have you considered buying just a half loaf? Just don't use two week old bread?


----------



## Denver Wallace (Feb 28, 2017)

Oh what also helps is put the bread in the freezer and take out what you need when you need it


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Denver Wallace said:


> Oh what also helps is put the bread in the freezer and take out what you need when you need it


If the bread is wrapped in plastic then water will condensate on the inside, make it soggy and grow mold faster


----------



## Denver Wallace (Feb 28, 2017)

never experienced that, been doing it for years now. Not in the fridge, Freezer... it freezes, you tak it out, and eat it. nothing ever went wrong for me on that department. it unfreezes in a couple minutes when you lay the slices on the counter


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

1: Check Date
2: Check for multiple stain/mold across bread
3: What does it feel like? Does it want to crumble?
4: What does it smell like?

If all of the above pass the check then the only thing left to do is taste it.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Skeletalz said:


> If the bread is wrapped in plastic then water will condensate on the inside, make it soggy and grow mold faster


Nope. But it will get icey in freezer, taste, texture and smell won't be very nice.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

If any "powder" is on a cut surface of the bread then its most likely mold. Also if it looks fluffy or green its mold. Flour will be thin, you usually still see the bread under it and it can probably be blown off with air. If you look closely at mold, you'll see thin threads like cotten candy or cobwebs, while flour looks like a fine grain.
Flour will also have erratic patterns and occasionally cracks on the surface from the cooking process, while mold often forms circular patterns.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Denver Wallace said:


> never experienced that, been doing it for years now. Not in the fridge, Freezer... it freezes, you tak it out, and eat it. nothing ever went wrong for me on that department. it unfreezes in a couple minutes when you lay the slices on the counter


Interesting. Do you live in a low/no humidity area?


----------



## Denver Wallace (Feb 28, 2017)

crazitaco said:


> Interesting. Do you live in a low humidity area?


I don't think that has to do anything with me getting my bread out the freezer though
I live in holland loads of rain


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Denver Wallace said:


> I don't think that has to do anything with me getting my bread out the freezer though
> I live in holland loads of rain


If I remember right, land elevation effects what point water condenses. Does water condense on cold drinks where you live?


----------



## Denver Wallace (Feb 28, 2017)

Never paid attention to it. sorry 
don't think so I really don't know


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Denver Wallace said:


> Never paid attention to it. sorry
> don't think so I really don't know


Thats a definite no then, cause there's no way you'd not notice it happening because it's like the most annoying thing ever, glasses slip in your hands and it makes annoying puddles on tables and its a mess. :laughing:
Also car windows and other things with smooth surfaces get all foggy and wet.


----------



## Denver Wallace (Feb 28, 2017)

oh no that does not happen haha

I really don't pay attention to that sort of stuff mostly..


----------



## sprinkle (Feb 10, 2017)

Hum.... Can you feed pigeons with the bread that you are unsure about (minus the moldy part)? Or compost it for gardening?

As for bread mold, I live in a humid area. I cannot leave bread out for more than 1 week (without refrigeration). I've been setting alarm clocks for checking cook foods to prevent burns. I would apply the same concept on bread (write down the date I opened it). Anything after a week that smells sour or looks questionable, it's out.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

cut the weird looking piece off and eat the rest. what are you _allergic to mold??_


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Sky Blue said:


> I always check my bread for mold so if it's going moldy its just a white stain which could very well be a flour stain. I hate wasting food so I'd rather not throw out an entire loaf of bread when it's still edible.
> 
> help me


flour generally looks more dusted on. mold will be in more definite, round usually, spots.


----------



## TheJ (Aug 3, 2015)

nichya said:


> Nope. But it will get icey in freezer, taste, texture and smell won't be very nice.


if you put it with some water and heat it up perhaps in the microwave it'll taste just like new. I do that with pita bread that i freeze, and with a tablespoon or two of water in a covered pan, and it tastes like it's been freshly baked.


----------



## Denver Wallace (Feb 28, 2017)

TheJ said:


> if you put it with some water and heat it up perhaps in the microwave it'll taste just like new. I do that with pita bread that i freeze, and with a tablespoon or two of water in a covered pan, and it tastes like it's been freshly baked.


yeah I do the same with pita bread! good call


----------

